# Rubbermaid CFL Purple Chitral X Uzbeki Pure Indy Landrace Cross Grow Log



## Sexologist420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sup yall!! The Title says it all. Im growing 5 Purple Chitral X Uzbeki pure indy landrace girls. The Purple Chitral is a landrace from afganistan. The Uzbeki is a landrace from Uzbekistan. The purple chitral was crossed with the Uzbekistan for increased resin production. One of them has uncharacteristicly skinny leaves for an indica. The rest have the nice fat leaves. 2 are slightly taller and much leafear. 2 others are shorter, stockier and have a much better bud to leaf ratio. The last is the almost sativaish looking. They are at day 18 of flower and the frostyness is absolutly increadible. It completely blows me away. This is definitly a keeper strain. The smell coming off of them is very fruity and citrusy. It smells like a citrus dish soap. They are in a local gardening stores organic potting soil mix with worm castings and dolomite lime mixed in. They are fed 2 tsp fox farm tiger bloom and 1 tsp mollasses per gallon of water every other watering. I will be upping to 3 tsp tigerbloom next watering. The box is made from 2 30 gallon rubbermaids flipped on eachother with 4 x 42 watt 3000k cfls. This box was built based on Lifeless plan.

I also growing 1 Blueberry X Cotton Candy female in a seperate rubbermaid. It is a 20 gallon rubbermaid with 4 27 watt warm white cfls. 

Enjoy the pics. First 3 are the BB X CC and the rest are the Purple Chitrals X Uzbeki


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Some more pics...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 11, 2009)

And heres some pictures of some buds from the mom.

pce


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 11, 2009)

*:holysheep:not surprising the girls look that good their momma was hot ,,

looking fantastic :48:*


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks UK,  I appreciate it.  Your girls are hot themselves!  The mom tasted and smoked amazing!! Very strong smoke...gave me the sinking feeling after just a few hits....very trippy body high.  Absolutly loved it after work at night.  Then I got the Blueberry X CC for wake and bake:hubba: .

Take care,
pce


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh man with a mom like that, I cant wait to see what the daughters look like all grown up.  :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice setup i have a grow box just like urs cept mine is 2 22gal tubs,
any way we could get picture of the setup with ur lights in it i would like ot see how u did urs if u dont mine


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 12, 2009)

awsome man, your girls look happy as can be .


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 13, 2009)

My camera and I finally got along
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are really starting to take off and fill out...the biggest plants bud is about the size of a lighter and is rock hard. I just cant get over how frosty they are....I just get transfixed every time I look at em. 
Enjoy the pics fellas.
pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Some more pics..including box pics.  BTW they are 25 days flowering.

Enjoy~

pce


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the pictres looks like we built the same box, and ur girls are looking great by the way


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a killer Purp strain!! looking great bro


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks very nice but may I ask whose seeds they are?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

looking even better than the other day ,,,,,we seriously need a drewl smilie :hubba:


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thx yall for all the kind words 



			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> Looks very nice but may I ask whose seeds they are?


Noone sells this strain.  Purple Chitral which was the mother is a very new strain and im not even sure if anyone sells those seeds yet...Im pretty sure ACE Seeds was planning on releasing it mainstream this year.  A friend gifted me these seeds (Purple Chitral X Uzbeki)  Ive thought about calling it Purple Kryptonite...but I am going to wait till the first time I smoke some good cured buds from her and Ill figure name out then.   When I have my own place and have a room dedicated to growing and start breeding, which I will, I plan on using these in quite a few diff strains =D.  Two crosses I am real eager to do is  (Purple Chitral X Uzbeki) X True Blueberry, I would also like to cross it with Strawberry Cough.   Maybe even some widow?  Its crazy cuz this strain puts off as much if not more crystals then white widow even....ITS CRAZY.  I cant immagine how insane these girls would do under a HPS...LOL.  They look this good under 4 42 watt cfls...and thats 5 plants sharing that light.  The Blueberry X Cotton Candy is amazing to.  I decided to call that strain  Blueberry Muffin or Blue Cream.  Not sure which...cuz it smells just like fresh blueberry Muffins and blueberry cream cake.  But ya...when I can I am definitly going to start breeding and start my own line of seeds...it'll be awhile (5-10) years before Im ready to start selling seeds but ya...I am definitly going to do it.

pce


----------



## umbra (Mar 13, 2009)

breeders choice or hothouse flowers had some purple chitral up for auction. said it was a landrace variety.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 14, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> breeders choice or hothouse flowers had some purple chitral up for auction. said it was a landrace variety.


 
Really?  Sweet!  Thx for the info bro   Yes it is a landrace.  Its full name is  Purple Pakistani Chitral.  It's crossed with a uzbekistan pure indica landrace for increased resin production.

pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sup fellaz and ladies. My girls are doing great. Pretty much same as last time. Buds are filling in and taking shape. They definitly have the classic indica look to em. Big bud cicle. Very Very Frosty...starting to resemble those sexy Purple CHitral pics I posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can also see them starting to shade purplish. Its more apparent in person...the camera does not capture it to much.

Enjoy.

pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Weezy (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice job on that grow man. 

I got a rubbermaid I just made as well...I needed something smaller than the 400 watt hps I have in my closet so I made that.  

Two 18 gallons with 5-42 watts right now in a plexiglass light bank.  4-42 watt 6500k and 1-42 watt 2700k-3000k (I forget which one..soft white bulb) for veg.  i am going to go 3-42 watt 3000k bulbs and 2-42 watt 6500k bulbs for flower...possibly make two 30 gallon tubs for a flower chamber...

Anyways, the 210 watts of cfls i got now for veg seems to be doing pretty well. Only ~6-7ish over ambient temp wise.

Whats your temp at right now if you don't mind?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 18, 2009)

My temps stay between 75-80  avg 5-7 degrees over ambient temp.   Thx for stopping by bro.

pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Girls are doing great
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Frosting up and filling out more and more every day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to try an experiment on one of the girls. I trimmed all fan leaves and the very bottom satalite buds. I have seen soimething similar done before and it turned out good. I think there is enough leaves to carry out necessary photosynthesis. I could be wrong...but, no risk no reward
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either way I look forward to seeing how it turns out. I will be watching for any nanners that may pop up. Actually if any do I will let em ripen a lil and harvest em. Some fem purple chitral pollen would be pretty nice. Either way, if this girl's buds growth explodes I will prolly do it to another girl and compare harvest weights at end. Enjoy the pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pce


----------



## 420benny (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice! Before saving any of that pollen, look up hermie pollen. I don't think it's a good idea. Could be wrong, but that's what I remember.


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 20, 2009)

The weed gods have blessed you. My mouth is watering right now. Great grow.


----------



## Weezy (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice frosty pics.  How long is that nug in pic 8?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sup yall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ladiez is doing amazing. There is a significant difference in size since last update. My AC is out...the temps are hovering at 90-95 in the BB X CC box and around 85-90 in PC X Uzbeki box. Unfortunatly the BB X CC is taking it pretty hard...the pc  X Uzbeki are thriving...I guess its similar to afganistan area weather...hot during day and cold at night....the BB X CC seem to have stalled out this past week in growth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ionno...I cant get it fixed ATM so I hope it gets through it. Ive pulled a 2 lights out of the box to try and help cool it off (BB X CC Box) Other then that, the PC X Uzbeki are exploding. 4 out of 5 show purpling...the one that does not have any purple atm  is by far the biggest yielder...super rock hard fat nug. It is just blowing me away...its atleast twice the size of 3 of the others and the 2nd biggest is about 3/4 its size. I know ive said this already lol...but seeing these results with 168 watts of cfls....I can only imagine what would happen under a HPS . I definitly would love to grow these under an hps.

Edit: Forgot to mention, they were fed 4 tsp tigerbloom and 1-2tsp(eyeballed) mollasses to 1 gallon of water. I will check trichs next watering and if atleast 50% cloudy I will start FLUSH . The BB X CC I believe I will wait a couple weeks before I start its flush . I hope it perks up. I'll take some pics of the BB X CC tomorow.

Ill let the pics speak for themselves.

pce


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sup yall!! Thx for stopping by and for the kind words.  You are always welcome here 



			
				Weezy said:
			
		

> Nice frosty pics. How long is that nug in pic 8?


 
Thx bro.  That nug is right at a foot long. =D  The bottom 3" or so are not "connected" The individual nugglets are seperate but the rest of the bud is connected and is going to fatten up to be one big fat bud =D:ignore: 

pce

Few more pics


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*:holysheep: they are some seriously beautiful mouthwatering ladys 

you must be so proud *


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 24, 2009)

yea very nice indeed!
how long have they left to go?


----------



## 420benny (Mar 24, 2009)

I can smell them from here and it is awesome. Nnnnniiiice!!!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thx guys and galz.  Yes, I am very proud of my lil ladies .  The PC X UZ have 2-3 weeks left and the BB X CC has around 4 or so weeks.

pce


----------



## Weezy (Mar 25, 2009)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Thx bro. That nug is right at a foot long. =D The bottom 3" or so are not "connected" The individual nugglets are seperate but the rest of the bud is connected and is going to fatten up to be one big fat bud =D:ignore:


 
Thats real nice for 42s.  I wonder if you get better penetration with the bulbs like that (like lifeless) then with what I got going...I have the bulbs horizontal with plexiglass kinda like blue-adept's light bank... anyways it looks really nice.


----------



## earlmaster09 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive got a different cfl rubbermaid set up, seems to be working well only 2 weeks into veg so hard to say but i hope they turn out half as nice as those!


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Weezy said:
			
		

> Thats real nice for 42s. I wonder if you get better penetration with the bulbs like that (like lifeless) then with what I got going...I have the bulbs horizontal with plexiglass kinda like blue-adept's light bank... anyways it looks really nice.


 
Sup bro.  Ya I believe that hanging them down is the way to go.  When you have em horizontal you are losing half of your light becaus eits facing up and even with a reflector CFL's have such short light distance that it breaks down to quick.   Then you throw a piece of glass which reduces the lumins another 10-20% and ya...  CFL's are great for small compact grows with multiple plants because when you hang them vertical like that they give light off in 360* and each plant is getting light from 2 or more bulbs usually so the plant is "surrounded" in light.  WHereas if you only have top lighting only the ver tops are getting light.   Ya I based my design on lifeless.  I am also amazed at how well 4 42's is doing.  I definitly give the credit to the huge success to the vertical hanging of the bulbs as my BB X CC has about the same ammoun ot lumins on that 1 plant...but because I have to have em horizontal Its not quite as impressive.   You got a link to your grow?  

earlmaster- you got a link to your grow bro?  I'd like to see what you got going on bro.

pce

UKgirl420- Thx Your girls are great aswell.  Hows that smoke?  You going to be starting up any new projects any time soon?

pce yall


----------



## Weezy (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of my light bank...they sit horizontal.  All 5-42 watt bulbs (4 @ 6500k and 1 middle one @ 2700k)going for 210 watts total (2800 lumens x 4 + 2600 lumens x 1 = 13800 total lumens).

I have the bank sitting in 2-18 gallon tubs that are stacked on each other.  It is roughly 13"x18" using scrap wood and aluminum hvac tape for reflective purposes...


I don't know if I want to keep em like this...the plexiglass does help (although it does block some UV etc) because my negative connection to my dc 12v converter and this scythe 100mm cpu fan got disconnected and spent a good part of the day shut off...

Anyways keep it up.  Have you thought about revegging any of these?


----------



## Sexologist420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Weezy said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my light bank...they sit horizontal. All 5-42 watt bulbs (4 @ 6500k and 1 middle one @ 2700k)going for 210 watts total (2800 lumens x 4 + 2600 lumens x 1 = 13800 total lumens).
> 
> I have the bank sitting in 2-18 gallon tubs that are stacked on each other. It is roughly 13"x18" using scrap wood and aluminum hvac tape for reflective purposes...
> 
> ...


 
Sup bro.  That is actually a really cool reflector deal for your CFL's.  The only problem with that though is the light is only getting on the very tops of the plants.  The bottom 3/4 of your plants will have hardly any buds.   However that would be perfect for a scrog.  Since in a scrog you only have top buds that get light.  If you keep it like that (and I think it's not a bad idea) Definitly do a scrog.   
Yes I have thought about reveging and was planning on revegging all 6 of em.  However, now I think if I reveg it will only be 1-2 PC and the 1 BB X CC.  I have some LR#2 seeds I want to grow out aswell as some Trainwreck X Strawberry Diesel.    Im not 100% sure what I am going to do yet.  I love these chitrals.

pce


----------



## Weezy (Mar 30, 2009)

I took off my plexiglass cover, put 2-in-1 socket adapters in some sockets and changed two 6500k 42 watters to 2700k 42 watters as I just started 12/12 today.

I had three of the 2-in-1 adapters not in use but need to buy two more to complete it but I hope the 45 degree-ish angle that the adapters give them better penetration.  Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Weezy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yo, I was wondering how your ladies are doing man?


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Feb 5, 2010)

i have a cfl set  up of dayligh for  my  seedlins germination and sort with a few mix daylight for flower over 16 lights over30 thousand lummens temps in the high  70 in a tent( well a wallyworld portablecloset i lined with insulation  awsome to  see such  great results with  cfls love  it look amazing,


----------

